# Ultra Carry Holster



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I ordered a new holster from High Noon Holsters (got one for my FNP9 also) and got it yesterday. Feels pretty good. Fits my new Kimber nice and snug.



















This will be my first carry (waiting on my permit now) so I'm still not quite sure of the position. This holster is tuckable and the strong side position feels pretty good, but I think SOB may feel better.


----------



## BT2Flip (Jan 1, 2009)

very nice ...I LOVE KIMBERS :smt023


----------

